# Driver's side vanity mirror cracks - manufacturing defect?



## TomT

I happened to open the cover for the driver's side vanity mirror the other day and discovered it was cracked. We never use it so I have no idea how long it was that was that way... It appears to be a stress or manufacturing defect. I contacted Tesla and they first said that I had probably hit it with something... I told them no and it would be hard to hit it in that location regardless. I also pointed out that there were no impact signs on the cover and that the stress cracks were on the inside of the glass (you could tell by running a nail over it). Then they changed their story to "well, you may be right but since we have no way to verify how or why it cracked, we can't warranty it." I expressed my disappointment and dismay and was meet with the verbal equivalent of a shrug... So, it is going to cost me $135 for a new one... Tesla customer service IS an oxymoron.

















...


----------



## iChris93

The image links are not working.

Working now.


----------



## jmaddr

There is a big tear/ding in your liner directly above the glass. Any chance that had anything to do with it?


----------



## iChris93

TomT said:


> I used the attach a file function so I don't know why not...


No problem now.


----------



## TomT

No, that is something beneath the fabric and much more accentuated in the photo. The passenger's side has something similar too. Last time I checked it was probably a few month ago and it was fine then. Heat, stress, manufacturing defect; I don't know...



jmaddr said:


> There is a big tear/ding in your liner directly above the glass. Any chance that had anything to do with it?


----------



## JasonF

TomT said:


> No, that is something beneath the fabric and much more accentuated in the photo. The passenger's side has something similar too. Last time I checked it was probably a few month ago and it was fine then. Heat, stress, manufacturing defect; I don't know...


It looks to me like the visor has been bent at some point, and the repeated stress of it being pushed up against the ceiling caused the glass to crack across the bend.


----------



## jdcollins5

Have you ever moved the seat all the way forward? I have seen other posts where the seat was moved and the headrest hits the mirror.


----------



## DanSz

Something hit that visor. 

Was it ever unbroken?


----------



## FRC

Sorry for your trouble; but I'll do something here that I've never done before, defend Tesla customer service. Since Tesla has no way to confirm that the owner was not at fault, and since this particular issue has not shown up as a recurring fleet-wide issue, I'll side with them in declining warranty coverage. Sorry @TomT, but that's how I see it. But I'd be damned if I'd pay Tesla $135 for something I never use!


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> But I'd be damned if I'd pay Tesla $135 for something I never use!


I was going to respond with a Junkyard Wars gif but, as Junkyard Wars ended in 2009 and wasn't a cult classic, I could not find one. So please, just imagine it.


----------



## shareef777

Automive stores usually have plastic mirrors with tape on the back. Try to use one of those and cut it to fit over the broken glass of the visor. Would be a low cost alternative. If it doesn't work you can always just pay the Tesla fee and have it swapped by mobile service later.


----------



## TomT

Nope, never bent... At least, not by me.



JasonF said:


> It looks to me like the visor has been bent at some point, and the repeated stress of it being pushed up against the ceiling caused the glass to crack across the bend.


----------



## TomT

Yep, as of about three months ago when I last looked at it, it was fine...



DanSz said:


> Something hit that visor.
> Was it ever unbroken?


----------



## TomT

No, very long legs and nothing long carried in it so there is no possibility of that...



jdcollins5 said:


> Have you ever moved the seat all the way forward? I have seen other posts where the seat was moved and the headrest hits the mirror.


----------



## DanSz

Your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, dad, mom, dog flipped it up in anger breaking it?


----------



## Dasher

The only fault with my Model 3 when I got it last August was a cracked driver's vanity mirror. This is in the UK, so right hand side. I reported it and a mobile service man replaced it. Neither of us could think of a likely explanation for the crack. Shortly after, I moved the sun visor to the side for the first time, and the clip broke. I am a careful person, so I don't think that it was rough handling. Again it was replaced by a service man.

I wonder if there is an occasional manufacturing problem; I can't imagine that it could be a transport problem. I believe that more recent cars use a magnet, rather than a clip, for the sunshade. If so, perhaps this was Tesla's recognition of a possible problem.


----------



## iChris93

Dasher said:


> I believe that more recent cars use a magnet, rather than a clip, for the sunshade.


They revised the clip for the 3 and use a magnet for the Y.


----------



## DanSz

I had a MINI Cooper where the visor mirror door flap hinge tabs would break without use. Just from stress. Within two years. Terrible design.


----------



## TomT

Nope.



DanSz said:


> Your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, dad, mom, dog flipped it up in anger breaking it?


----------



## DanSz

Well, if you didn’t accidentally hit it and it didn’t break by itself (which I find highly unlikely) AND you never saw it unbroken, I would surmise that it was broken at installation or by the factory or car prep/delivery person. 

Unfortunately, because you didn’t catch this very early (you’ve had ten car since March of 2029, right?) Tesla will not likely warrant it.

You could be super polite and the opposite of angry (you catch more bees with honey than vinegar, as they say) or you could try to find one on eBay or from a wrecked Tesla to save some money. 

I feel for badly you and understand how you must feel about this problem, but at least it’s not going to affect your enjoyment or driving experience in the near or far term. You admit you’ve never used it. You don’t need to be in a rush to fix it. 

Let us know if you get anywhere with service. Sometimes, starting over with a different person and playing dumb and super polite can get you different results. Maybe have your wife take it in and cry a little. Maybe you could try crying.


----------



## iChris93

DanSz said:


> you never saw it unbroken, I would surmise that it was broken at installation or by the factory or car prep/delivery person.


They did see it unbroken.



TomT said:


> Yep, as of about three months ago when I last looked at it, it was fine...


----------



## garsh

Hey, it's worth asking them to replace it under warranty.
Maybe this is a semi-common thing overall that Tesla knows about and will cover, even though we haven't heard of it happening much here.


----------



## TomT

You misread. I said that as of about three months ago, which is the last time I checked it, it was fine.



DanSz said:


> Well, if you didn't accidentally hit it and it didn't break by itself (which I find highly unlikely) AND you never saw it unbroken, I would surmise that it was broken at installation or by the factory or car prep/delivery person.


----------



## TomT

I tried. They said no.



garsh said:


> Hey, it's worth asking them to replace it under warranty.
> Maybe this is a semi-common thing overall that Tesla knows about and will cover, even though we haven't heard of it happening much here.


----------



## DanSz

TomT said:


> You misread. I said that as of about three months ago, which is the last time I checked it, it was fine.


You're right. I skimmed. My bad. 😥

I wish you best of luck and know you will do the right thing and not rage about it.


----------



## TomT

Yep, I tried very nicely once and was turned down and will try again nicely when I bring it in for some other things... If they still say no, I'll simply pay for it and go hit a 2x4 with a hammer later... 



DanSz said:


> I wish you best of luck and know you will do the right thing and not rage about it.


----------



## MelindaV

I remember someone early on with a broken visor mirror - and in their case, it was an impact with a seat headrest with the seat all the way forward & tilted forward (for loading something in the back seat)and the visor down and maybe something else in the equation.


----------



## MelindaV

a couple other threads on this (not sure which I was thinking of, but both look like they are due to impacts)
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/headrest-shatters-vanity-mirror.7692/#post-124677
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/cracked-visor-mirror-glass.8855/


----------

